# Control Burn and Idiots



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Did two controlled burns today. My son and I did our part. Fire line plowed,back fires lit. Everything under control. Fire Dept was called on us twice, By the idiot sister of my son. ( not my daughter) Said we endangered her life. (yeah, if she stood outside and inhaled the smoke. Not from the fire. The FD, they thought they were gonna be a a$$ and put the fire out. Told them they were trespassing, to leave now. They started running their mouth how they were in charge. Told them to leave now. Still mouthing off. I got outta the truck, then my son got out and we started walking towards them. They then thought it'd be best to get. Turned and was gone. The second time, none of the smart a$$es came. Some passerby called in.

Kinda wanted to see them drive in the first field since we are gonna plow and plant. They would'a sunk to the floorboard. And the only way they would of been allowed to get out is with a wrecker service to winch them out, Then they would of been filling in ruts before the rain.

The thing I hated the most is them idiots, who couldn't poor piss outta a boot (for the most part, not all.) Learned how to control a grass fire with a gas blower. It amazed them. I couldn't help myself and told them I could learn them something about fires.

It was still a great day.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup, we can't hardly even burn fencerows anymore. We follow all the requirements, tell the local fire chief we will be burning, call into dispatch we will be burning. Then some moron with a cell phone calls in and gives a piss poor location so the fire department is dispatched, once they arrive its a county ordinance they have to put it out.

Idiots at dispatch don't seem to realize this is a farm, the address may cover more than a few hundred feet either side of the mailbox.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Another good thing about living in the middle on nowhere. Our fire department, for the most part, is made up of local farmers. I, myself, have 22 years in as a volunteer. If we want to control burn, we call dispatch and let them know to disregard unless we call back personally. Also, my department is damn good, we have not lost a basement or a well in the 22 years I have been on the department! All jokes aside, we are good and can save about anything if called in time and the idiots from the other departments that Marty and Andy are talking about stay out of our way.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Our department works the same way as baler101


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You get a burn permit here that is good for a yr.When you burn you call dispatch so they know when the idiots that call in that it is a controlled burn so the FD is not called.Saves a lot of confusion.

On the other hand SOME that get a badge even on our volunteer FD get a authority complex pretty fast.99% are great and hats off to them but you always have 1 idiot.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

swmnhay said:


> You get a burn permit here that is good for a yr.When you burn you call dispatch so they know when the idiots that call in that it is a controlled burn so the FD is not called.Saves a lot of confusion.
> 
> On the other hand SOME that get a badge even on our volunteer FD get a authority complex pretty fast.99% are great and hats off to them but you always have 1 idiot.


Yep, our department has been run by level-headed farmers and we are pretty selective of who we let join our little cliche. If you are stupid, have no common sense or your morals do not fit ours, do not ask to join.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

That's good hay baler, I'd rejoin if they done that here


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We hear on the scanner all the time the people with cell phones reporting various 'things'. Do they not realize they could drive a short distance and see/ask if there is a need to report? Not to put anyone in danger of an ambush because there are a lot more normal things going on than ax murders waiting for the unsuspecting victim. There are a lot of reports about control burns. My pet peeve one is the calls about a seeing a person laying on the ground. Most of the time it is the water company people turning off a meter and they will be gone by the time the fire/sheriff/ambulance get on the scene and then they have to spend a lot of time looking because they've been dispatched. If it isn't prudent for the caller to actually stop and ask, why not get to a safe distance and see if they person really needs help? Oh, I know the answer, they don't have time and it is somebody else's job :-(

Rant over.

Shelia


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Speaking of idiots and cell phones.

One night right before dark I just got done mowing the ditches and parked the zero turn in the barn. About 5 minutes later local police drive by the farm slow, turned around went and went the other way. Came back, turned around went the other way.

So I walked down to the road and asked them what was up, they said somebody called in that a motorcycle had run off the road and was in the ditch. I told em I just got done mowing our side of the road not 10 minutes ago and hadn't seen a thing. About this time the ambulance shows up and is driving up and down about a mile of the road checking the ditches out.

After they made a few more passes I flagged em down and told em one of the headlights is out on the zero turn and maybe that's what somebody had seen.

So yah, somebody was concerned enough to call in a possible accident, but couldn't be bothered to turn around and see if any assistance was needed.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

AndyL said:


> Learned how to control a grass fire with a gas blower. It amazed them. I couldn't help myself and told them I could learn them something about fires.


Well, you learned me something, LOL. Never thought about using a blower to control a fire. Of course, I try not to get involved with anything larger than a brushpile fire.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

The Fire Dept here, which I was a member for 35 yrs or so. Been on the end of a fire hose since I was 13, with LSU fire training. No I wasn't in the extremely danger situations, but I was on the hose. I was the Asst Chief for many yrs. But this department is choosy about who they let join. If a potential member can't be controlled by the fire board (who now runs the dept) you don't get in.They kicked the veteran fire fighters out, for that reason. They put a convicted child molester as chief. The very first fire they had, (house trailer. 2/10 mile from firehouse) My phone rang. How do you start the firetruck.( no kidding here) I explained it to them and they got it started. I'm thinking I gotta go see this, and went and parked across the hwy in a parking lot. Told the guy that was in the parking lot. ( I knew him). Told him, my phone is fixing to ring. There it is. They were string hoses across the road. Told the guy next to me, They gonna wanna know how to operate the truck. Yep, that's what they wanted. I walked over to them and from the ground explained to them how to operate the truck. If they would have got the pump to engage at the rpm they had going, they never would have pumped water with that truck. Pieces would of been everywhere. I go back to my view point and watch. Tanker pulls in. they had no idea how to transfer the water. This dept has several 3,4,5k gal tankers. (rural area) They are a lil better now. Still fight over who can drive the trucks. But what the hell, I have nothing to do with them. And they still have the molester among them.

That's why they were not allowed on my controlled burn. Their truck done come and gone and they thought they were in control. Only thing they were were gonna get was a good ole a$$ whooping. They saw it coming and thought they'd best get going.

The lot of us that they kicked out went and joined with the neighboring FD, who were glad and needed the help to keep their rating.

I don't go help this dept when they call for mutual aid unless it's an extrem situation. I don't think any of our dept went. It's hard to motivate to help idiots.

In this state,farmers can burn, Even if there is a burn band. Controlled burns are allowed. And the FD can not put it out if no other property or person are in danger. And the OIC makes the call. Not some idiotic law.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

RockmartGA said:


> Well, you learned me something, LOL. Never thought about using a blower to control a fire. Of course, I try not to get involved with anything larger than a brushpile fire.


Works well on "grass" fire. Can fan or extinguish it. Get on the up side, put the nozzle at the base of the fire and blow it back removing the flame from the fuel. But you must have room between the fire and where you want it stopped. If it gets to close to something, you'll only fuel the flames trying to blow it. That's when you need a bucket of water.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Two grass fires here yesterday, 20MPH winds and some "city" people burning road banks off that got out control. FD called out twice. Got the support truck stuck in bottom ground. Great stories out at town last night.

Ralph


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

if you can get to it a 4 wheeler sprayer works wonders


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

AndyL said:


> Works well on "grass" fire. Can fan or extinguish it. Get on the up side, put the nozzle at the base of the fire and blow it back removing the flame from the fuel. But you must have room between the fire and where you want it stopped. If it gets to close to something, you'll only fuel the flames trying to blow it. That's when you need a bucket of water.


One great thing about the internet, you can find a video of just about any subject. Here's one put out by Husqvarna on using blowers to control a brush fire.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, awhile back when a couple of our boys were talking about using leaf blowers for fires at their VFD that really got my attention. I have since used one two or three times this winter and it was amazing how quick and efficient they really work.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> One great thing about the internet, you can find a video of just about any subject. Here's one put out by Husqvarna on using blowers to control a brush fire.


I have that blower, or one close to it.for Christmas I wanted a new back pack blower to clean the hay equipment. My wife went to the Husky dealer and told them she wanted the biggest back pack blower they made. She did not want to buy me something cheap. I believe the engine is over 70 CC. I have used it some. The thing is a beast and heavy.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I am going to have to go to town and find one of those! A lot easier then coordinating a fire outfit to be close by all the time. How much does the bigger Husky or Stihl cost? Our departments are good, just distance is always the thing. You know when you can hear the electricity in the cab of the swather, it might be a long night!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

MT hayer said:


> I am going to have to go to town and find one of those! A lot easier then coordinating a fire outfit to be close by all the time. How much does the bigger Husky or Stihl cost? Our departments are good, just distance is always the thing. You know when you can hear the electricity in the cab of the swather, it might be a long night!


Mine was a little over $500.

I had to ask my wife so I could reply to this post. She did not want to tell me how much she spent. I am hard to buy for because I already own what I need. She and her mother went in together and bought mine for Christmas.

Still too much money for a guy who was raised by Depression era parents and grandparents.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks Tim! We don't have sales tax up here so I will have to go and see what I find. I have thought about mounting a bunk blower on a tractor to do the same thing. Usually don't have a tractor to just leave one on.

I understand the cost thing. My grandparents very much from the time when there was nothing. Just grandma now, she cringes when I tell her it cost ninety dollars to fill the pickup up! Still some good principles to live by. Take care of home first and it will take care of you.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

My wife just bought me a stihl BR600 459.00, biggest stihl makes,I asked them why they were so much cheaper than anyone else, they said when they buy enough of em the company gives em one and they just pass on the savings.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Helicopters work too if you've got one handy  Seen it a few weeks back, two were water bombing, and the other was blowing the fire front back on itself. Them water bomber guys sure are crazy, no sense of self preservation the way they throw them buckets around trees and wires...


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

askinner said:


> Helicopters work too if you've got one handy


 There it is. I been trying to come up with a reason to buy one. Thanks askinner, you have opened the door. 

I wish!


----------

